# How many of your campers are up to level 20?



## Imaginetheday (Jan 30, 2018)

I don't have a single camper up to level 20 (several above 15, though). I'm feeling like I am going to be constantly behind. I'm just wondering how many others have maxed out.


----------



## ravenblue (Jan 30, 2018)

I got five in a row just in the last few days and I've been playing since 23 November. It's going to be awhile until the next wave reaches level 20. I'm in no rush for that. Seems like it gets harder for me to level as more villagers hit 20 and they still rotate through the recreation areas, so I miss ones that need to be leveled and will help me level myself.


----------



## ESkill (Jan 30, 2018)

None yet. I haven't built the second amenity yet either so none of mine are above 15 haha.  I'm slowly working on it, I don't feel rushed to do it


----------



## tolisamarie (Jan 30, 2018)

42.


----------



## Gruntilda (Jan 30, 2018)

Zip Nada Zilch


----------



## Deathamabob (Jan 31, 2018)

0 at 20, but 55 at 19. I'm currently estimating that I will have 55 at 20 by Monday-ish.


----------



## Shele (Jan 31, 2018)

I have 6. At least a couple more are really close.


----------



## pidge (Jan 31, 2018)

I honestly have none up to 20, but thats really because I let my playtime slip. I have a bunch at 12-15 though


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 31, 2018)

I don't have any at 20 either, but I do have a handful that are pretty close. I was focusing more on rotating my villagers through the camp to get them to level 15 in order to get the special requests. I did start three weeks late, but I also didn't use the amenities very efficiently, so the leveling has been slower. Many of my villagers were locked up for a while because I wasn't able to craft the amenities as fast as I could level them. Don't worry about your progress, you'll get there eventually!


----------



## Whisboi (Jan 31, 2018)

I don't have any at level 20, but I have a couple who are close. I'm focusing on building the hip amenities up to level 15 first, then going back and making sure everyone can reach level 20.


----------



## Urchinia (Jan 31, 2018)

I don't have any at 20 yet... A couple are close, but I don't really treat the game like it's a competition. 

That, and I mostly use my villagers for their special items.. haha. Once I get those, off they go (except for dear Alfonso. He is my bestie).


----------



## katieb (Jan 31, 2018)

I currently have 16 at level 20 then I've got 6 at level 19, 13 at level 18 and the rest at 15/16/17 apart from the new hip animals


----------



## SpookyMemes (Jan 31, 2018)

I have none that's 20, but 3 of mine are level 15 because I've only been building their amenities lol because they're actually cool (sporty) and then my cool villagers are maxed at 10 while everyone else is at 7. I'm not in a rush


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 31, 2018)

none :/


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 31, 2018)

Two so far.


----------



## Cheshire (Feb 1, 2018)

Nine, I think? Let’s see: Cherry, Roscoe, Beau, Punchy, Butch, Bud, Kyle, Apollo and Stella. Yep, nine  I don‘t know what to do with them now, though.


----------

